

Windows 8 is both infuriating and brillant - moonsoonmenu
http://www.businessinsider.com/windows-8-review-2012-10

======
Ramonaxvh
It's not as bad as some people say. Metro is not a good interface for
desktop/laptops but you aren't forced to use it. You can always switch back to
a desktop and yes you can still get to a command prompt.

